# fins stuck together



## zeusman1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have been having a problem with my fish. he has another fish in the same tank with a divider. its a 2.5 mini bow tank. 1 fish is not doing very well. his fins dont fan out anymore and he is very lethargic. please help. also the other fish is doing great very active and eating well


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

The tank he is in is to small for two bettas. That tank would be the minimum for just one betta. do you have a heater? Bettas are tropical fish and need their water to be around 80*. also how often do you change the water? I would change 100% of the water weekly and then a 50% change in between.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there a heater in the tank? Also, IMO, I dont think you should have divided a 2.5 gallon... not much space for the little guys  One betta in a 2.5 is fine as long as you do water changes often.


----------



## zeusman1 (Dec 16, 2010)

i bought the tank at petco and it came with the divider so each of my kids got a fish. also they said they dont have a heater for that size tank and that betts are adaptible to colder waters? any truth to that?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

None at all, i'm afraid. :/ Bettas _really dont_ like cold water, any colder then 75F is not good. 78-84F is the ideal temperature for bettas. Most pet stores _do_ have heaters for that size of tank. Thanks for coming here and getting the right info


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

If you go to wal mart they have a heater for $15. It's an okay heater. For me is gets about 75 and all my fish are fine with that. As for the one fish not fanning out. I have one boy who is healthy, but I haven't seen him flare once. He just doesn't flare. But he is perfectly heathly.


----------



## Juneii (Nov 29, 2010)

the heater from walmart works fairly well (just my opinion). The temperature does fluctuate if it gets cold really fast but it generally stays around 75-78 F. My betta Neptune survived just fine in 70 F water and acts the same.

To slightly correct *a123andpoof*, I think what zeusman1 is trying to say is that the fins are not fanning not that he's not flaring. But it is normal for some bettas to not flare.

The lethargic betta might just be stressed and tired from seeing the other betta too much and/or be in really dirty water.


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like clamping to me. They're going to SERIOUSLY need a bigger tank =( 2.5 for two bettas just isn't enough at all
heater ASAP!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's probably stressed from being in the divided tank. is it the wavy-shaped one from walmart? i'd bust the divider out if it can't slide out, and get the second betta his own tank.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Kiku said:


> Sounds like clamping to me. They're going to SERIOUSLY need a bigger tank =( 2.5 for two bettas just isn't enough at all
> heater ASAP!


Lets not get too aggressive... With the tank size, thats all down to water changes. I think the important factor is to heat that tank up pronto! We'll deal with the tank size later >,>


----------



## Kiku (Dec 31, 2010)

*laughs* you're right. I tend to be pretty paranoid, I've had too many friends kill their fish this way and I get into a panic XD
I apologize zeusman1 for getting all nervous! But really, I'd consider moving them to a larger home if you can afford it =<


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i agree. the tank needs to be heated first, then worry about tank size. also, if you have a small betta cup to float the clampy guy in while you heat the water, get him out of the other guy's line of site so he can relax a bit.


----------

